# making 95-98 projector headlights fit 99 sentra



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

first, the link http://www.nissanautobodypartstore.com/cgi-bin/auto-body-parts/NISENTRANS9598PHL19598.html

matrixracing.com has something that looks identical: http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_...age=BrowseItems&showPrevNext=Yes&Item_ID=3208

against my better judgement, i ordered from the cheaper place, hoping that they would be the same headlights, or just about the same. I know these are listed as being 95-98's, but I had read on nissanperformacemag, on that you could make these fit in a 99. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml

anyone have any experience doing this? is it pretty involved, and should i even bother?

additionally, does anyone have any experience ordering from that cheesy nissanautobodypartsstore.com? i'm hoping i didn't order a $110 pair of crap lights.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

first off.. neither one of those are projectors.. those are halos... if you want halos.. they will fir 95-99 year models of sentra/200sx.. the only thing for 99 sentras is that the grill is attached by... 2 clips.. or.. 4 clips.. i forget, but if you get a 98 style grill.. it will bolt directly on to the halo headlights.. which bolt straight to the car.. the only issue you will have is the grill from the 99.. thats it.

BTW.. halos.. not projectors


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

$110.00 halos in my nissan sentra 1999


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Should I say anything?

Seth


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

sweet...

though matrixracing just called me yesterday and told me that their black altezza taillights are on long backorder...so hopefully the gunmetal will look good.

i'll probably just take this to the shop and have them instal the lights, i'll more than likely mess it up if i try to make it work myself. thanks for the info, and sweet ride you have there. need to figure out how to paint interior pieces next i think...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well do you know anything about electronics?... i mean.. with very basic electrical skills... you can do this.. theres several writeups on here how to do it.. believe me.. its frustrating.. but its usually grounding issues..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Gunmetal 'tezzas*










phreako said:


> sweet...
> 
> though matrixracing just called me yesterday and told me that their black altezza taillights are on long backorder...so hopefully the gunmetal will look good.
> 
> i'll probably just take this to the shop and have them instal the lights, i'll more than likely mess it up if i try to make it work myself. thanks for the info, and sweet ride you have there. need to figure out how to paint interior pieces next i think...


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah, i like that look Jay, think i'll go with gunmetal.

though, Matrixracing said they're on backorder for the Gunmetal too.... so gotta find a good pair elsewhere now. have seen a few, but nothing that i've really liked, like you have, like Matrixracing's taillights. any ideas?


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Only issue i had putting them in was the damn grill part


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

phreako said:


> yeah, i like that look Jay, think i'll go with gunmetal.
> 
> though, Matrixracing said they're on backorder for the Gunmetal too.... so gotta find a good pair elsewhere now. have seen a few, but nothing that i've really liked, like you have, like Matrixracing's taillights. any ideas?


have u tried X3Racing.com ?


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

well, i ended up paying a shop $40 to install them (i think he wanted to charge me more....) in the end, basically just had to splice the wires because the connectors on the 95-98 headlights are/were different from my 99. they're a little more recessed, and sit further back than my corners now. and they don't quite have the same "roll" as the grille does, as you can see in the pic below. and, maybe most importantly, the "aim" of the lights are quite high...i see the foliage on the trees much better than the surface of the road heh. i might need to adjust that.

my question is: i'm going to get some black corners, instead of the clear ones....and wonder if i should get 95-98 corners, so they match up better with the headlights. will the fit the body, or will i have problems? as it is right now, the corners don't have the right size plastic connector for the headlights (male/female), so the corners aren't installed "solid". so i'm thinking if i get 95-98 corners, maybe they will work better with these lights. just not sure if they would fit.

http://home.comcast.net/~tehpimp/lights_009.jpg


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

now that i think about it...how come the corners i ordered are "95-99" Sentra, but the headlights are "95-98". if these are supposed to work with 98...and my headlights are 98.... why do they not match up at all?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it should fit fine.

95-99 corners fit the same way no big difference.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah i was just realizing that the corners were 95-99....and the headlights were 98. the corners fit my body fine, but they do not seem very compatible with the headlights themselves. why is that? i would just think since 98 falls in 95-99...they would match up with the 98 headlights...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they look fine to me.. the fitment..

what area of dallas are you from.. maybe we can meet up tonight at java and cha in plano and ill take a closer look at it.

btw.. where are u gettin your black corners from ?


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i'm in carrollton, java and cha is about 5 or six miles from me, so that'd be cool. just give me a time.

i don't know where he's going to get them from, but i'm getting them from concept racing, or i'll know today if he can't find any.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

we meet there around 9 30 pm ill be there with the sentra with cali plates and hid headlights.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

word


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

phreako said:


> word


 :thumbup: sweet see u there !

bring some tools like a phillips screw driver i have something to show that you might like :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

youll need phillips screw driver, and a wratchet set.. then you can unbolt everything headlight related.. needlenose pliars wouldnt hurt either..


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

*grille*

i'm thinking about putting a 98 grille on. would make the fit look better...though there is that depression/contour on the bumper... here's a pic of someone that did what i'm talking about...i think:










though mostly what bugs me is that the corners actually come out further forward than the headlights (that, and the excessive amounts of electrical tape making this all happen....and that the corners aren't really fastened on the bottom half...ghetto)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea the 98 grill look hot.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks again LIUSPEED, for the sweet corners... i'll post some pics in this thread later tonight, looking really good. securing the bottom part will still be a bitch i think...just because of the damn headlights, but i'll make it work somehow.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jes secure that top part where i showed u that all you really need.. it fit in there nice and snug real tight with that top part. jes make sure u be caerful drilling a new hole into the headlight.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

the result is pretty good i think...they match up very well. just have to decide if i should put a 98 grille in there or not.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say you should !


----------

